# Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2013)

*Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV ​*
Im Erfolgsfalle haben Angler eines der besten Grundprodukte für die Küche:
Absolut frischen Fisch.

Egal ob frisch aus dem Wasser in die Küche, oder vorher filetiert und direkt nach dem Fang gefrostet - selbst gefangener Fisch kann auf viele verschiedene Arten verarbeitet werden.

"Klassisch" und wohl jedem Angler zumindest vom Essen her bekannt dürfte panierter Fisch sein - oder auch im Backteig ausgebackener.

Im nachfolgenden Video zeigen wir auf Anglerboard-TV, wie einfach und dabei vielfältig die Zubereitung panierten, gebackenen Fisches sein kann.

Video
[youtube1]5nencwI62X4[/youtube1]


Rezepte zum Video:
*Tempurateig*
Tempurateig
70 g	Mehl
70 g	Speisestärke
1 	Ei(er), davon das Eigelb
 	Wasser, eiskalt, ( cirka 0,125l )
 	Salz
Koriander, wers mag
Alle Zutaten (Mixer) zu einem glatten Teig verarbeiten.


*Back/Bier/Wein/teig*
100 gr     Mehl
100 ml	Bier, Wein, Wasser...
2 	Eier
1 Prise	Salz

Alles zu einem glatten Teig verarbeiten


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

Sauber, ich freu mich über AB TV und hoffe, das da noch mehr über alle Bereiche des Angeln kommt!


----------



## daci7 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

"Ich vermeide bewusst die Begriffe 'Crispy' oder 'Crunchy'"
:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

Gut schwäbisch "gnuschbbrich" hat ja auch was........
;-))


----------



## Onkel Frank (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

Das nenn ich mal eine gute Fusion . Lecker :m.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*



Onkel Frank schrieb:


> Das nenn ich mal eine gute Fusion . Lecker :m.



Und Fisch mit einer Panierung zu "fusionieren", ist zudem sinnvoll ;-))


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

Sehr schön gemacht, freue mich auf weitere Folgen.#6:m


----------



## FisherMan66 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

Ganz großes Kino #6
Bist ein toller Erklär-Bär, Thomas 

Danke fürs Einstellen - gerne mehr davon.

So nen Shiet - jetzt habe ich Hunger und kein Fisch auf die Schnelle greifbar #d:r


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*



> Bist ein toller Erklär-Bär, Thomas


Das freut mich wirklich, denn das ist da auch genau mein Anliegen:
Zeigen, das es eigentlich alles ganz einfach und logisch ist........

Danke ;-))


----------



## Franky (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

Und vor allem - mit ohne Schischigaga! :q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

Nix gegen Kultursprachen hier ;-))


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

Schischigaga Übersetzt ist:m

Fischfilet  panieren und in der Pfanne braten
und jetzt kommt es:q

danach Knobi drauf pressen und Schafskäse drauf
kurze Zeit in den Backofen


----------



## leopard_afrika (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

na franky, ein wenig schischigaga ist aber manchmal auch nicht verkehrt, so z.b. sesam unter den teig gerührt oder gewälzt in diesen bringt beim bierteig noch mal besondere röstaromen, die süchtig machen können. ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

Hallo Dirk, ich weiss übrigens auch schon, bei wem wir mal was zum Thema räuchern drehen könnten..................................
So mit oder ohne Schischigaga, ganz nach Wunsch...
;-))))


----------



## Honeyball (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

Ist Dir eigentlich noch nie die Idee gekommen, dass so ein Video viel glaubwürdiger rüberkommt, wenn in der Schluss-Szene das zufrieden gesättigte Grinsen eines genüßlich geschlemmt habenden 2-Zentner-plus-Ferkelfahnders zu sehen ist??? :m


----------



## Franky (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

Ist alles kein "Schischigaga", sondern eher "mit Pfiff"! 
Schiggimiggi (wie man in Norddeutschland seggt) oder sonstige Bumbesjes wären, wenn man jetzt noch mit irgendwelchem Ingwer-Sternanis-haumichwech-Krams anfangen würde.


----------



## kati48268 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

Wo du grad beim Brutzeln bist:

Hast du eine Quelle, Thomas, wo man dein Fisch & Fang-Sonderheft _'Bratfisch & mehr'_ noch beziehen kann?

Und ich hab was von einer DVD-Produktion dazu gehört. Nur Gerüchteküche? 
_(ha, ein Wortspiel) _

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*



> Hast du eine Quelle, Thomas, wo man dein Fisch & Fang-Sonderheft 'Bratfisch & mehr' noch beziehen kann


Paul Parey Verlag normalerweise..........



> Und ich hab was von einer DVD-Produktion dazu gehört. Nur Gerüchteküche?
> (ha, ein Wortspiel)


Ich nicht bis jetzt...................


----------



## daci7 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gut schwäbisch "gnuschbbrich" hat ja auch was........
> ;-))



Außerdem hat man nicht das Gefühl in ner "Scene-Cocktailbar" am Kudamm zu sitzen - sehr gut! =)


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

So sollte das auch sein, danke ;-)......
"Scene" war noch nie was für mich..
Weder in der Küche noch beim Angeln.......


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

Ich hab nochmal eine Frage an den Koch. Hast du eine Ahnung, wieviel Fett die Panade grob aufsaugt und wieviel Fett und Eiweiss auf 100g dann ca. enthalten sind?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

Lecker Gebäck, Chefkoch und angenehm entspannt moderiert, daß Filmchen.

Für zukünftige Projekte, wie wäre es mal mit 'nem Film über die küchengerechte Verwertung von Großkarpfen|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich hab nochmal eine Frage an den Koch. Hast du eine Ahnung, wieviel Fett die Panade grob aufsaugt und wieviel Fett und Eiweiss auf 100g dann ca. enthalten sind?



Ne, sorry..
Das Fett sollte heiss genug sein, damit gleich der Röstprozess anfängt und so weniger Fett in die selber Panierung kommt..
Und - wie beschrieben - abfetten mittels Küchentuch..

Und dann noch:
ismirehwurscht...

Wenn ich "gesund" essen will, geh ich ins Krankenhaus ;-))

@ Sten:
Fang den Karpfen - wir kommen mit der Kamera ;-))


----------



## kati48268 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*



daci7 schrieb:


> Außerdem hat man nicht das Gefühl in ner "Scene-Cocktailbar" am Kudamm zu sitzen - sehr gut! =)


Da auch nur noch solange, bis der Thierse die össeligen, alles assimilieren wollenden Schwaben zurück in ihre Bergödnis vertrieben hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

Dem würde ein schwäbischer Backfisch wahrscheinlich auch mal gut tun 
;-))))))


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 26458 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

Nu macht ihr mir sonen Appetit, und dann kan ich da Video nicht sehn......:c


----------



## siloaffe (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

Da musste ich heute Abend doch gleich mal `n Stück Zander durch die Panade ziehen
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Danke für die Anregungen und Tips:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

Gerne ;-) 

Lass es Dir schmecken (Panierung übrigens, nicht Panade)....
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panade


----------



## kati48268 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

@Thomas
Bei PP ist das Sonderheft ja schon einige Zeit ausverkauft |evil:
Und mit DVd hab ich doch nich gehört, sondern mal gelesen, schick dir den Link per PN. Kann älter sein (?).



Das neue Kombüsenvideo muss ich mir heut abend mal in Ruhe reinziehen. Ist ja ohne Untertitel, da muss man sich dann so konzentrieren |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

Kultursprachenbanause............
;-))

Also ich weiss nix von der DVD, schick mi ruhig mal den Link wenn Du hast...

Franz und ich werden unabhängig davon aber eh hier mit Fische zubereiten im Rahmen von AnglerboardTV weitermachen..

Fische filetieren, Fond, Soßen, Suppen, Eintöpfe kochen, Farce, Terrinen, Pasteten, marinieren, Braten, Dünsten, Dämpfen, etc., etc..

Und den Leopard werd ich versuchen fürs Thema räuchern zu "krallen" ;-))


----------



## leopard_afrika (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

hi thomas, das gestaltet sich aber schwierig, da ich ja nur noch sporadisch und vor allem spontan im großen ofen räuchern kann, so lange mir in kassel der schrebergarten fehlt. und der tro lohnt nicht wirklich. und die kleingartenvereine machen mir zu viele auflagen, was ich darf und soll. #q so muß ich weiter nach ner "unabhängigen" scholle suchen. aber ich kann ja mal bei nem spontanversuch auf dem gelände meiner eltern in brandenburg selbst ein wenig drehen und ihr schneidet was zurecht. :vik: könnte aber ostern werden, da erst noch norwegentreffen :vik: und ein urlaub anliegt.


----------



## leopard_afrika (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

oder ihr schwätzt mal mit siggi (sprogoe) , der ist rentner und kann dann ja auch seine selbst gebauten tonnen vorzeigen. vor allem seine methode mit den steinen im ofen ist sehr interessant!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

Danke für die Tipps !!!

Werden wir im Auge behalten..

Und bis dahin wird dann paniert und gebacken ;-))


----------



## Franky (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

Moment mal ihr zwei - so schnell schießen die Hessen und Schwaben aber nicht!!!! 
Ich gestehe, dass ich BEIDE Varianten für extrem interessant halte. Der Großteil wird wohl nur auf einen TRO zurückgreifen können und hat keine Möglichkeit in einem "großen Ofen" was anzustellen. Sind m. E. zwei nicht wirklich vergleichbare "Techniken"....


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

Dirk will sich ja nur drücken..
;-)))


----------



## leopard_afrika (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

gut franky, aber die einsatzmöglichkeiten des tro sind doch sehr begrenzt im gegensatz zum "großen", da du ja mit dem tro keine getrennten gar- und räucherphasen hast, kein kalträuchern mit veranstalten kannst, kaum die temperatur steuern kannst, ein aal im ganzen sich nur sehr schwer räuchern läßt... ... ... und das ganze nicht wirklich viel filmreifes außer den verzehr der leckereien bietet.
und alle anderen tipps stehen ja schon im tro- tröt. ;-)


----------



## leopard_afrika (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

@thomas, das hab ich nicht gesagt, aber vlt. findet sich ja mal ein termin, wo man sich längerfristig mal verabreden kann. aber wenn ich donnerstag abend entscheide, übers we nach brandenburg zu fahren, dann habt ihr gemütlichen schwaben doch bis sonntag noch nicht mal ne tasche gepackt. :vik: :q:q:q (duck und weg)


----------



## Franky (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

Das mag sein, aber zum Räuchern im großen Ofen gibts hier auch ne Menge Tipps und so...  Ich glaub, Du traust Dich nich!  :q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

Er traut sich, haben gerade telefoniert - wird aber noch etwas dauern..

Muss ja alles entsprechend vorbereitet, ausgearbeitet und geplant werden.

Aber als "Mastermind Räuchern" isser schon verhaftet ...

Soll ja mindestens so gut bzw. möglichst besser werden als das hier mit panieren und backen...


----------



## leopard_afrika (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

petze! ;-)
ich hätte mich beim norwegentreffen von franky noch mit ein paar bierchen überreden lassen.


----------



## Kotzi (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

Super Video!
Wie wärs mit Jose und eine seiner Hechtterrinen?
Das Rezept würde ich gerne nochmal haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

Herbert:
Schicks ihm!



Wir machen bei AnglerboardTV aber kein Rezeptevorkochen, sondern wollen Garmethoden und Grundsätzliches erklären.

Dennoch fänden wir es auch klasse, wenn Boardies tolle Rezepte haben und die uns vorkochen wollen - wir kommen gerne mit der Kamera!

Zum filmen und testessen ;-))))


----------



## kati48268 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

Ich kann (matschige) Fischstäbchen!

Kamera hab ich selbst.
Bring du den Franzl & Calvados mit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

Noch nicht genug vom Franzosenbräu??


----------



## 42er barsch (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

hi,
ganz grosses kino !!

die serie sollte beim besten willen nicht abreissen.

freue mich schon auf den teil filetieren.
nicht das ich das nicht könnte aber sollte es so eine sendung geben, müsste ich nicht so oft am wasser halbe filetierkurse abhalten sondern hätte einen link den ich dann weitergeben könnte.

sollte so eine sendung geplant sein hätte ich als anregung dazu das man auch zeigt wie z.b. einem rotauge oder noch extremer einer grundel aus dem mantel geholfen wird. 


das mit den rezepten von boardies zuhause zu drehen finde ich auch ne prima idee.

sollte man im hinterkopf behalten.

ich persönlich bin schon fast fanatisch was die ( süsswasser )- fischküche angeht und freue mich schon auf den nächste teil eurer serie.

GROSSES LOB auch von mir.

gruss 42er Barsch


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

Danke für Dein Lob..
;-))


----------



## leopard_afrika (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

da ja hier behauptet wurde, ich trau mich nicht ;-) , ich schreibe inzwischen an nem "drehbuch" für mindestens `nen 3- 4 teiler über das heißräuchern, wozu ich schon nen "hiwi", ohne eigenes zutun gewonnen habe. ( danke thorsten für das angebot!) aber bitte, bitte verzeiht, wenn alles auch seine zeit braucht, aber eines verspreche ich schon mal: genau, wie das video von thomas soll das ganze "einfach zu verstehen und "authentisch" sein! " 
shit thomas, du hast mich angepiekst!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

Gut, so sollte das sein - wir kriegen das schon hin ;-))


----------



## schmutzpuckel (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

Sehr gutes Video !

Endlich mal was ohne Rotwein oder Weißwein :q

Thomas, achja dein Avatar könnte auch mal-ich sag es mal ganz vorsichtig-eine Generalüberholung gebrauchen.
Naja, auf deinem Avatar spannt das Hemd nicht so wie im Video|kopfkrat

Duck und Wech


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

Von nix kommt nix - ausser vom nix mehr rauchen, da kommt diicke Wampe ;.))


----------



## acker (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

Vielen Dank für die gemachte Mühe #6
Toll gemacht , Danke dafür !

Btw, Stärke quillt in heißem Wasser auf, deswegen rühren wir sie kalt an .


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*



> Btw, Stärke quillt in heißem Wasser auf, deswegen rühren wir sie kalt an .


Das ist klar - warum immer Wert af das "eis"kalte Wasser gelegt wird, konnt ich halt noch nirgends verifizieren und geb das dann auch zu..

Ansonsten Danke für euer Lob und ja, es wird weitergehen ;.))


----------



## acker (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

@Thomas : Evtl um wirklich sicherzustellen das man ( Frau) auch wirklich kaltes Wasser nimmt  
Ansonsten, auch keine weitere Ahnung |kopfkrat


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

Tolles Video ! #6


----------



## schmutzpuckel (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kultursprachenbanause............
> ;-))
> 
> Also ich weiss nix von der DVD, schick mi ruhig mal den Link wenn Du hast...
> ...



Eine Möglichkeit wäre ja auch, durch sämtliche Regionen in Deutschland zu tingeln und diesen Teil im entsprechend Dialekt zu präsentieren.
z.b. Ruhrpott:
Höma, dann nimmse dat Filet lechst dat inne Pfanne wa und dann lässte dat schön anbrutzzeln:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

Wo ich schon versuche deutschlandweit verständlich zu kommunizieren ;-))


----------



## lausi97 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> da ja hier behauptet wurde, ich trau mich nicht ;-) , ich schreibe inzwischen an nem "drehbuch" für mindestens `nen 3- 4 teiler über das heißräuchern, wozu ich schon nen "hiwi", ohne eigenes zutun gewonnen habe. ( danke thorsten für das angebot!) aber bitte, bitte verzeiht, wenn alles auch seine zeit braucht, aber eines verspreche ich schon mal: genau, wie das video von thomas soll das ganze "einfach zu verstehen und "authentisch" sein! "
> shit thomas, du hast mich angepiekst!




Du dafür nich,wenn man seine Beute veredeln möchte aber nich weiß wie,ist das fürs AB doch genau richtig.

Zum zeitfaktor:Lasst es warm und schön werden,dann geiht dat rund!!!


|wavey:lausi


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn ich "gesund" essen will, geh ich ins Krankenhaus ;-))



Dann lies mal die Fußnoten auf den Speiseplänen:q
Dank Küchenoutsourcing regiert da immer öfter Mononatriumglutamat |uhoh:

Gelungenes Video,Respekt
Back to the basics...locker,flockig und *verständlich*:q erklärt#6

Wer hat hinterher geputzt..Franz?:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

Danke fürs Lob - geputzt selber, Franz musste ja Video schneiden..


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

Ne, da hast Du recht - war aber wirklich unabsichtlich ;-))

Im Rahmen von AnglerboardTV heisst eben alles rund um Fisch zubereiten "Angler kochen"... 

Auch wenns kannibalistisch anmuten mag .. 
;-))


----------



## Siever (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

Ach Thomas, ach Franzl...  . Herrliches Video! Wie man euch kennt: stets die E-Kippe im Anschlag und neben den Sitzmöbeln eimerweise Calvados   Großartig! Dazu noch zwei Süddeutsche Dialekte. Gerne mehr davon! Tolles Video!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*



> Wie man euch kennt: stets die E-Kippe im Anschlag und neben den Sitzmöbeln *eimerweise Calvados*


Nur teilweise, auch Malts, guter Rum, Cognac und weitere diverse zum kochen und geniessen notwendige Treibstoffe ;-))


----------



## Siever (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> geniessen;-))



Geniessen ist also das Zauberwort. Nicht "Schütten"!



Wie wäre es mit einem Video zum Thema Räuchern oder Filetieren?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

Beides in Planung - Thread lesen ;-)


----------



## Gondoschir (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wo ich schon versuche deutschlandweit verständlich zu kommunizieren ;-))



Ähhhmmm...
Könnte ich den Film bitte mit Untertitel kriegen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

pffffffffffffff.............


----------



## Martin_wobbler (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

Hab gerade ein Hechtfilet mit der Weinteig zubereitet und ich muss sagen dass war super einfach zu machen und hat sehr lecker geschmeckt. 
Danke für das Rezept )


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

Freut mich...
Danke..


----------



## lausi97 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Ähhhmmm...
> Könnte ich den Film bitte mit Untertitel kriegen?




Jo schreiben kann er deutlich besser|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

ihr mir auch........
:g:g

|supergri|supergri


----------



## lausi97 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ihr mir auch........
> :g:g
> 
> |supergri|supergri



#g#g,bei gelegenheit!


----------



## Brot (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

Ein schönes Video #6

Man merkt wirklich wie dich die Euphorie packt, wenn du am Herd stehst


----------



## Bismarkhering (12. März 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

Super Video mit sehr klaren Aussagen. Ich habe Fisch schon des öfteren
paniert, aber es gibt doch so kleine Tricks, mit denen man das Essen
zubereiten noch verfeinern kann. Habe dieses Video auch schon weiterempfohlen. Bin auf die nächsten gespannt. Hauptsache einfach
und lecker. Danke nochmals
der Bismarkhering


----------



## paulmeyers (18. März 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

Gestern den Bierteig gemacht, ich für mich muss mehr salzen. 

Aber super beschrieben und sehr lecker das Rezept, danke!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*



> Aber super beschrieben und sehr lecker das Rezept, danke!


Freut mich..............



> Gestern den Bierteig gemacht, ich für mich muss mehr salzen


Ist ja kein Problem - aber immer dran denken: 
mit weniger Salz anfangen und langsam hocharbeiten bis es für den persönlichen Geschmack passt - ists erstmal versalzen, ists halt zu spät.


----------



## paulmeyers (18. März 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

Da hast recht . Wobei der Teig salzig genug war, den Fisch selber hab ich wohl etwas vernachlässigt. Demnächst wirds mit Mandeln etc probiert


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

immer ran - Versuch macht kluch....


----------



## dark (1. April 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

Na das nenne ich mal eine wirklich gelungene Kochsendung. :m

Vielen Dank dafür! Hab einiges dabei gelernt. Einfache Vorgehensweise mit wenigen Zutaten, aber ganz sicher nicht langweilig! Solche Kochsendungen mag ich am liebsten. Und dann noch vom Anglerboard. |supergri

Freu mich schon auf weitere Folgen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

Danke ;-))
Freut uns, weil so wollten wirs ..
Danke ;-)


----------



## wolkenkrieger (3. April 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

Mal als Änderungsanregung sowohl für die Panade (Jehova! Jehova! ), als auch für die Teige:

Anstatt normalen Leitungswassers nimmt man kohlensäurehaltiges Mineralwasser (beim Bierteig zum Bier dazu geben und bei der Panade eben zum Ei dazu).

Macht die Kruste noch krosser :k


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

PANIERUNG!!!!!
;-)
Sonst guter Tipp, danke..


----------



## smithie (3. April 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PANIERUNG!!!!!


http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/Panade

:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panade

Wiki hat das (ausnahmsweise?) besser erfasst, dass nämlich im Sprachgebrauch der Begriff Panade häufig auch für Panierung verwendet werden würde


----------



## donak (3. April 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

Ein wirklich geniales Video hab ihr da gezaubert. Super erklärt auch für Kochmuffel.

Einzig die Aussage mit den 100cl Bier beim Bierteig hat mich kurz stutzen lassen, aber dann hab ich mir gesagt, nee der hat sich nicht versprochen, ein Liter ist völlig in Ordnung. Bier kann im Bierteig nie genug sein.#h

Wie gesagt Top Video, gerne mehr davon. Jetzt hab ich hunger...


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

Hast recht - ml, nicht cl...

Der Rest fürn Koch ;.-)))


----------



## leopard_afrika (4. April 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

vlt. bestellt iwer mal endlich besseres wetter, ihr glaubt doch nicht wirklich, daß meine mitstreiterund ich bei DER kälte den film zum räuchern in angriff nehmen?! ;-) wir wollen ja schließlich "noch" nichts zum kalträuchern machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

bestellen war nicht das Problem - Petrus ziert sich bei der Lieferung!


----------



## leopard_afrika (4. April 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*

keine ahnung von service der mann! der muß sich nich wundern, wenn sein geschäft pleite geht!


----------



## lausi97 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Angler kochen: Fisch panieren, Fisch backen - Anglerboard-TV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> bestellen war nicht das Problem - Petrus ziert sich bei der Lieferung!




Und wie......................erstma nen ernstes Wort mit ihm geredet,geht ja garnich mehr#d


----------

